# front brake caliper nut for 2006 Cervelo R3



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I just won a 2006 Cervelo R3 frameset on ebay! Yay! I can't wait to get it.

I will be transferring my groupo from my Trek to the R3 and want to know if the R3 requires an extra long brake caliper nut for the front brake (for the Wolf fork); if so how long is it? I am hoping it will accept the standard 13mm long nut that the Dura Ace came with. 
As for the rear brake, I reckon the rear will take the standard 13mm nut since the seatstay brake bridge is rather narrow like a classic steel bike.

Can any owner of the R3 with Dura Ace brake help me out with this piece of detail? 

Here is a pic of the frame:


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

looking thru a bunch of pics of the R3 on the internet, I noticed almost all of them didn't come with the fork my R3 came with; In fact I only saw one bike with the same fork and it was in Japan. They all came with a WOLF fork that is straight and tapers down to the dropouts, rather than the bubbly looking one mine has. Did this "bubbly" fork come with the frame for a very short period and was changed over? The more I look at it, the more I find it to totally throw off the nice look of the frame.


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

that's a weird fork, never seen one like that before, what's the description?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Seller said that's the fork that came with the frame.

Here are three pics I found on the net showing the same fork


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

it could be one of the first bikes, mine came with the wolf
View attachment 95879


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I think that fork came on the R2.5. 

Some of the R2.5s got recalled and if you had your frame replaced by Cervelo, I believe you had to keep your old fork. 

If it's the wolf SL fork you will need a 31 mm brake nut. I'm not sure what size brake nut you will need for that fork.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Thank you Cheers for your info.

I will probably upgrade the fork in the near future... What fork offset does the R3 take? 43 or 44 or either one is ok?


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

I think all cervelos use a 43mm rake fork


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Cheers! said:


> I think all cervelos use a 43mm rake fork



Thanks! Could I also use a 44mm rake fork if the fork I want isn't available in 43? 
I never bought forks before and don't know if there is slack in the tolerance for this.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

kdub said:


> Thanks! Could I also use a 44mm rake fork if the fork I want isn't available in 43?
> I never bought forks before and don't know if there is slack in the tolerance for this.


That I do not know. I'm not sure how the bike would handle if you did that. You should email cervelo and ask them. Cervelo.com now has their own forum in which one of the co-founder personally checks all the threads and posts replies.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I emailed Cervelo twice but never got a reply. I'll try their forum


----------

